# Guess who's going to Chicago and the TrimTex design centre



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

So I got home today and checked the mail to find some travel info in the mail, some was for southern California which was no surprise as my wife just booked flights for us to take the kids to disneyland in april. But there was also stuff for Chicago which I just figured was cause she knew I was thinking of going some day. 
Well she got home and blabbed the surprise almost instantly, I guess when she booked the flights with airmiles she also booked flights to Chicago for just the two of us for 5 days in a month

She also talked to Joe and has me booked in for their two day design course:thumbup: which is perfect timing as I've got a show home coming up and the builder wants to try some decorative stuff.
Best part though is we get 4 nights to ourselves with no kids:thumbup:
my wife figured it out and its been over 2000 days since we've had even one night alone together
Its supposed to be a surprise for my birthday (on the 1st) but she couldn't keep it in.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome bro!!!
Hope you have fun!
Sounds like you got a lucky lady there :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds good saskataper - after a Saskatchewan Winter a trip out will be most welcome I would think.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Awsome, That would be cool.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Gee, which is more exciting, no kids, drywall school, or 4 nights of...........

Just don't say "Not tonight honey, I have drywall school in the morning"







,,, If you want to stay married:jester:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Anybody familiar with Chicago. I want to find a cool blues club for a night, I'm sure there has to be a lot of cool stuff to do there other than drywall and blues.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Anybody familiar with Chicago. I want to find a cool blues club for a night, I'm sure there has to be a lot of cool stuff to do there other than drywall and blues.


Here you go buddy!
http://www.chicagobluesguide.com/guide/blues-clubs/blues-clubs-page.html


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Awesome news Scott! Buddy Guy was just in town and I hear he's coming back soon. We are excited to have you both at T Tex and Chicago is a great place to visit in the Fall season. Hopefully there is a hockey game I can take you both too.

Joearty:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Joe, what do I have to bring? Do you have a hawk and trowel I can use?
Now that I think of it I'm guessing it's just installing not finishing as its just two days.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone want to join me at TrimTex? PT maybe you can talk joe into a promo video. You can jump in your canoe and paddle there, it's just across the lakes from you.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Anyone want to join me at TrimTex? PT maybe you can talk joe into a promo video. You can jump in your canoe and paddle there, it's just across the lakes from you.


lol! I've thought about wanting to film a promo video for trim-tex more than I've actually wanted to take the course.

When are you going? In a months time?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah 17th-18th. I figure it's a great tax right off and a great up sell for me to get new builders. I'm still building my client base, if I only get one job with decorative features it should pay for the trip easy. I'm not after the big builders they have their drywall covered and have zero interest in making fancy houses. I want the small custom guys who I can sell this stuff to and get them on the idea that's what's a couple thousand extra for drywall when they can sell the house for more and faster.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! I've thought about wanting to film a promo video for trim-tex more than I've actually wanted to take the course.
> 
> When are you going? In a months time?


Sorry PT i read it fast and thought you said you thought of filming a ****o for trim tex haha. I'm like they must be real close:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> Sorry PT i read it fast and thought you said you thought of filming a ****o for trim tex haha. I'm like they must be real close:yes:


Hahaha! Ya me and Joe are tight.
He always invites me down to film p*rno's at the trim-tex design centre.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

PT Fly over and lets film a Promo.

There are a couple of spots open for that class if any one is interested.


Scott, we have just about every tool you could ever want plus a few top secret ones too. Tom G is the mad scientist and we do a ton of testing! 

:thumbup: Joe


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Trim-Tex said:


> PT Fly over and lets film a Promo.
> 
> There are a couple of spots open for that class if any one is interested.
> 
> ...


Haha! I'll see what I can do Joe.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

saskataper said:


> So I got home today and checked the mail to find some travel info in the mail, some was for southern California which was no surprise as my wife just booked flights for us to take the kids to disneyland in april. But there was also stuff for Chicago which I just figured was cause she knew I was thinking of going some day.
> Well she got home and blabbed the surprise almost instantly, I guess when she booked the flights with airmiles she also booked flights to Chicago for just the two of us for 5 days in a month
> 
> She also talked to Joe and has me booked in for their two day design course:thumbup: which is perfect timing as I've got a show home coming up and the builder wants to try some decorative stuff.
> ...


Very cool ! Care to meet a lowly mudslingr from Ontario ? I'll probably see you there sasktaper.:yes::thumbup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

don't you think its time to take a holiday pt and join these fellas in chicago.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

b said:


> don't you think its time to take a holiday pt and join these fellas in chicago.


I checked my schedule today....:blink:
We have 4 houses that will put me back to back to back.
That's not counting the little job's in between the shacks...
I'm booked up solid for at least 2-3 months right now..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I checked my schedule today....:blink:
> We have 4 houses that will put me back to back to back.
> That's not counting the little job's in between the shacks...
> I'm booked up solid for at least 2-3 months right now..


And they're not small shacks....
We're starting a small house tomorrow night which is only like 6,600squ/ft of board, we'll get that boarded on the weekend, tape it in the evenings... But that's our side jobs at the moment...Regular sized bungalows. And then our day jobs are 15,000ft shacks..Monday to Friday..


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Very cool ! Care to meet a lowly mudslingr from Ontario ? I'll probably see you there sasktaper.:yes::thumbup:


Cool. Your going to trim tex?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Just finished booking my flight 30 minutes ago.:yes: I'll be there from the 16th to the 19th. With a little help from Karyn at Trim-Tex I'll book my room tomorrow.

I'm very interested in learning something new. Should be fun !

It'll be a pleasure to meet you, Joe and others at the facility. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Saskataper and Sir Mudslinger, when joe is not looking, steal all his trim tex dolls:whistling2::whistling2:

Good luck and have fun:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We are looking forward to having you guys at Trim-Tex! It's looking to be an all international affair as your instructors were born in California and Poland. :yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Booked a room at the Comfort Inn in Skokie,IL. I'm jacked ! :thumbup:

Now, how the hell do I get from Midway to there if I'm not driving ?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

This time tomorrow I'll be headed to the airport.:thumbup:
I am pumped. It's strange just packing for a grown ups trip, no diapers, no three changes of clothes for every day for every kid, and no toys.

I do keep thinking why the hell are we going to chicago and not cancun, but I can't right off cancun and wouldn't get any high end jobs out of it, which I figure if I only get one good job out of this training it will pay for this trip.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

See ya Tuesday Scott ! :thumbsup: Or Wednesday morning.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Enjoy your vacations saskataper. That trimtex course is the icing on the cake!:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Scott, You are a lucky man! You have an amazing wife so hold on tight! Lisa is a smart Lady and fun too!

Thanks for coming to Trim-Tex
Joe


----------

